# Another Invitation Idea



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

What a cool idea. I think on the front of the box should be a dead tree with a pair of eyes peeking out.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Pretty cool! I like 'em!

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm "borrowing" your necromany idea melissa! Thanks for the quick How-To! 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

barefoot: Yeah! See, that's much better than the owl.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

You inspired me Melissa! I made my invitations yesterday after a trip to the dollar store! They had little clear plastic boxes that were to be used as bridal shower favors (6 for a buck), and they had little foil wrapped chocolate eyeballs, yeah! I glued two of the eyeballs to the bottom of the box so it looks like they are looking out at you from inside the box, added just a little spanish moss for creepiness, and closed the box up. Then I made a little sign that says "We'll see you there. . . if you dare!", which I glued to the front of the box above the eyeballs. Then I tied orange ribbon around the sides of the box, and tied the invitation to the top, rolled like a scroll. I used Print Artist to make the invitations on a bookmark, so they are long and skinny and I could roll them up. They turned out so cool! I did about 60 invitations for $16! Thanks Melissa! Gotta love the dollar store!

Yagottawanna!


----------

